# Need Repair Help



## William Young (Dec 31, 2012)

My first message here.

I have a Craftsman Model 944.528394 snow blower. That is the 13.50cc one . It is the start of my fourth season with it and I hit something hidden in the snow. Bent the impeller and the drive shaft that goes to the gear box. Of course it shakes violently but the gear box is still intact (I think).
I am very surprised that not a single shear pin broke.

I released both ends of the auger shaft and took the shear pins out up close to the impeller with hopes I could pull the whole unit out but it wouldn't come.
Is that shaft fastened internally ? 

I turned around and bought their super duper 16.50 cc one with extra accessories and will repair the broken one through the summer and sell it next fall .
Figured there would not be a lot of help here in July or August  so will save all useful information I get.


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

You are pulling the whole auger out correct? On the other side of the impeller there is a pulley under the cover which goes to the motor that is what is holding you up. If i'm thinking of the correct shaft you are pulling.


----------



## William Young (Dec 31, 2012)

Colored Eggs said:


> You are pulling the whole auger out correct? On the other side of the impeller there is a pulley under the cover which goes to the motor that is what is holding you up. If i'm thinking of the correct shaft you are pulling.


Correct.
I was trying to pull the whole auger out in order to replace the shaft and / or impeller if they cannot be straightened. 

Ok , so does the shaft go right through the pulley you mention and is fastened on the other side of it ? 

I have misplaced my manual for it . I got it brand new and after searching some sites for my particular model number I see some numbers that come close but not the same. It is a 27" dual stage. 
I do have the manual for my new 30" one but might not be quite the same. seeing as it has variable speed forward and reverse and not 6 and 2 speeds like the one that needs repairs. 
I am still searching for my manual because it is not something I would throw out. 
Does the whole auger housing have to be detached somehow to get at the works that drive the machine? 
I am quite mechanically inclined but have never had a snow blower all apart (yet) 

Another question. 
Does the gearbox have to be taken apart in order to replace the impeller shaft ?


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm not the best person to give advice on duel stage since I only own 2 single stages but have seen a lot about the duel ones.

It would be best to seperate your machine. Taking the Blower shell away from the engine/transmission. Depending on the age of your machine the pulley may be on there very tight and they can be pretty hard to remove. (see some articles on them here.) and It might be a good idea to check out this video it shows a very stuck on pulley and what it looks like back there.


----------



## William Young (Dec 31, 2012)

Great Video. Thanks.
I doubt mine will be that hard to get off. It is only three years old and was about to start its 4th season. 

Now I guess the next thing I need to figure out is how to separate the machine .

Oh . . . and I guess I should drain both gas and oil from it before turning it over , and rolling it around etc. ?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

If you aren't tipping it a lot you can leave the gas and oil in there. If you are going to be flipping it upside down than maybe you should drain them.

If you follow this link you will find 6 more youtube videos by the same guy as above about replacing the auger gear box. You will basically be doing the same thing since you have to replace the impeller shaft unless you can manage to get it pretty straight.

The Small Engine Doctor - YouTube


----------



## William Young (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks for all the great help.
I will view those videos .


----------



## William Young (Dec 31, 2012)

Awesome videos and that took most of the mystery from it. I viewed every one of them .

One thing that really ticks me off is that not one of the auger bolts or impeller bolts broke and should have before bending the impeller shaft or the auger. They were all original bolts and every one was tightened down tight.
In the videos it says to leave them a little loose . Could being tight be the reason none of them sheared. ? ? 

I just went out and checked the bolts on my brand new blower and they are all tight just like the old ones were . Should I loosen them off a little ? 

What is the purpose of the thick washer that is used on the head end of my shear bolts . The ones in the videos do not include that.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I don't know why some shear bolts use washers and some don't. That is just how things are and different manufacturers do things differently. The reason behind leaving them loose is so the stress of an impact is transferred to the bolt. If you tighten them down all the way it acts like a clamp or vice and it squeezes the auger rakes tight on the shaft which can prevent the proper shearing. I would say loosen the new ones just a bit. Some shear bolts don't even have nuts and instead just use a snap clip so they can't be over tightened.


----------



## William Young (Dec 31, 2012)

> Some shear bolts don't even have nuts and instead just use a snap clip so they can't be over tightened.


Yes , I noticed that on Sears sales site. They come in a package of four at a very reasonable price. 

I read my manual over for the new one and it says to tighten all four bolts down securely . Maybe there is a lot of money in parts sales for them 

I wonder it the metal would be a little softer in those . If it is I would replace all four in my new machine because I am terrified that the same thing could happen to it . Snow blowers cost a lot and unnecessary repairs are not only costly but also a pain in the but.

After doing more searching house and shop for the manual for the old one which will be needed for parts numbers , etc. I gave up . Went on line and searched endlessly for my exact model number which never did come up . 
Then called Sears repair department and gave them the same model number and they are putting one in the mail for me . Should have taken that approach first because all those ones I googled are third party and Sears told me they never list their manuals on line. Just a little heads up for ones that cannot find their manual on an internet search.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Well, Sears isn't the best place to get a blower. Most of them are made by MTD which is known to be of a lesser quality than the better brands. Some of them were made by Husqvarna though and that is known to be a step up from MTD.

If you would have come here first and asked for advice on a new blower you would have probably been told to look at Ariens, Toro or Honda. Simplicity and Husqvarna might have been suggested too. You would have been told to avoid MTD and that would include MTD, Yard Man, Yard Machines, most Craftsman, White, Cub Cadet, Troy Bilt and probably a bunch more.

Here is the link to the Sears parts site. You could put your model number in there and get a parts list.
http://www.searspartsdirect.com/

You might be able to track some of your parts down here at a reasonable price:
http://www.mfgsupply.com/


----------



## fronos4 (Jan 29, 2011)

One thing to keep in mind regarding shear bolts, its main purpose is to prevent damage to the augers and/or gear box in the event it (the auger) strikes a hard object (i.e. curb, chunk of ice, etc.) it won't necessarily protect the impeller if the object is small enough to bypass the augers but large/hard enough to inflict damage to the impeller.

I think most use roll pins to secure the impeller to the shaft. I'm not sure why shear type bolts aren't used at the impeller, but that's not a bad idea.

The shear bolt on mine are just snug enough that that they don't rattle


----------



## William Young (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks for that but I had already gone that route and got the no model number found message .
Type this in there and you will get the same thing 944.528394 That is a .com US site

Then further searching on my name plate stated it was a Sears ca Canada machine , Still no 3rd party help but when I called Sears in Canada I got instant service and my manual is on the way.

As for your remarks on the various brands , I am 77 years old this coming April and have had many sears blowers over the years . I lived for many years right near the Fernie ski mountain where there was tons of snow . I moved to where I am now because there is not near as much but some years are worse than others. 
I can honestly say that of all the Sears blowers I have had over the years this is the first time I have needed a single repair on one . If it hadn't been that the shear pins didn't do what they are supposed to do I would still be using that one. I would buy another Sears product in a heartbeat because of great products and warranty (as far as I am concerned) .

Back to my question about the shear bolts . Does anyone know if those sets of four with the clips instead of nuts are any softer steel than the original ones they put in ? I wouldn't like to have this happen again all on account of those bolts not shearing as they should.


----------



## William Young (Dec 31, 2012)

fronos4 said:


> One thing to keep in mind regarding shear bolts, its main purpose is to prevent damage to the augers and/or gear box in the event it (the auger) strikes a hard object (i.e. curb, chunk of ice, etc.) it won't necessarily protect the impeller if the object is small enough to bypass the augers but large/hard enough to inflict damage to the impeller.
> 
> I think most use roll pins to secure the impeller to the shaft. I'm not sure why shear type bolts aren't used at the impeller, but that's not a bad idea.
> 
> The shear bolt on mine are just snug enough that that they don't rattle


Thanks for your reply.
I was typing my previous message when yours came in.

Yes , it is four shear bolts on mine and no roll pins . I didn't even see what I hit under the snow so it obviously got thrown clear but I am disappointed that if it momentarily lodged enough to do the damage it did, it should have sheared a bolt instead of putting the machine out of commission . I have replaced a few shear pins over the years but this time it didn't happen .


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

I believe your craftsman is a rebadged Poulan/Husqvarna. Not sure on that shear bolt procedure every brand is different. Are you sure those are the proper shear bolt?? I have always heard there should be a little play in shear bolts and not to over tighten them but again always go by your brand's manual....


----------

